# Answers?



## versus (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I just had a conversation with my two muslim friends about religion and life and god and all of that stuff. And I have to admit that a lot of the stuff they were talking about made a lot of sense to me. It seemed like they had a lot of answers to things like, what happens when you die? etc. I was wondering if sikhism has answers like that, to questions such as

where does the soul come from?
what happens when you die?
is there an end of the world?
where does the world come from?
what is god?
etc

there's just so much interesting stuff in the qu'ran it seems compared to ggs. Dont get me wrong, I still believe in sikhism firmly. Thanks


----------



## Anoop (Jul 26, 2006)

Wha ti know from sikhism is that, we are all one with god already, we are here on earth to progress in life, our soul has come from diffferent life cycles through births and deaths, and that human stage is the last stage where we have the ability to merge with the one. We are here to live in pure concious. Souls are here to grow, nothing is bad in life, its just a lack of love that creates trouble, otherwise our soul is growing. We learn from our mistakes and carry on life. I think further from the soul is the spirit one with god, we already one with god all the time...

People have talked about near death experiences, and information they describe as being in a light which is undescribable, its full of love, and bliss. The light talks to you telepathy, and their is a life review of what you have lived, like a report, and your next life is decided by your karma, your actions. But whatever happenes god loves as alot, just wants us to understand that we must be one with god. 

I think this is what life is, to be one with god. It doesnt matter about end of the world, this life is all physical, people are trying so hard to look for god, when everything is god, only god exists, thats all. Everything is alive from the light of god, so its best to be just ourselves in life and take the sruggle. God is everything including air, just everything we see. We create illusions in the mind, which is only the physical world. We have to control it. 

I reckon god is beyond infinite and beyond anything we can imagine. it is like chaos happening around a vacuum which cant be measured. For example, when theres zero space, theres alot of things going on there. In truth, we are already immortal our soul is already immortal, we go through life in many different worlds and experiences.

Dont need to talk about god too much. We are here to be ourselves. Be yourself, be as pure as you can, and dont worry about life, because life is GOD EXPLORING GODSELF!

The problem is, people dont understand the concept of sikhism. Im not saying i am always right. But people make sikhism like a organisation. Infact, its better not to call us sikhs but just human beings. We should be ourselves. I really belive that there was a time and place for everything like the khalsa etc. The sikh gurus were truth, and had been merged with god. People create images of god in their mind, and try their hardest to knw where god is. Well i think god is everything, and you realize god in your heart. Just be yourself, and be as truhful as you can. Dont panic in life, even if you do, dont worry, we all have our own missions in life that god has given us. We are here to learn and to love. Just be yourself. People like muslims, and sikhs and hindus have come up with wrong ideas about god, instead they want to show of about their religion. As soon as we are born, we start to question about god, but do animals question about god? No they dont, because their life is structured and they are allready in divine life, whereas human life has so much freedom, we start to create the concept of god. If we were pure we wouldnt ask about god. God is everything, JUST BE YOURSELF, its all bout inner self, and take pressure in life, everything is one in reality. Let

The problem is, people dont understand the concept of sikhism. Im not saying i am always right. But people make sikhism like a organisation. Infact, its better not to call us sikhs but just human beings. We should be ourselves. I really belive that there was a time and place for everything like the khalsa etc. The sikh gurus were truth, and had been merged with god. People create images of god in their mind, and try their hardest to knw where god is. Well i think god is everything, and you realize god in your heart. Just be yourself, and be as truhful as you can. Dont panic in life, even if you do, dont worry, we all have our own missions in life that god has given us. We are here to learn and to love. Just be yourself. People like muslims, and sikhs and hindus have come up with wrong ideas about god, instead they want to show of about their religion. As soon as we are born, we start to question about god, but do animals question about god? No they dont, because their life is structured and they are allready in divine life, whereas human life has so much freedom, we start to create the concept of god. If we were pure we wouldnt ask about god. God is everything, JUST BE YOURSELF, its all bout inner self, and take pressure in life, everything is one in reality. Let god take the anger, and misery, sorry, pain, joy, this is how we learn in life. This life is an adventure, and its GOD EXPLORING GODSELF!the one thing that

balance your mind and heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 26, 2006)

versus said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just had a conversation with my two muslim friends about religion and life and god and all of that stuff. And I have to admit that a lot of the stuff they were talking about made a lot of sense to me. It seemed like they had a lot of answers to things like, what happens when you die? etc. I was wondering if sikhism has answers like that, to questions such as
> 
> ...


Looks like you are halfway there being brain washed by your so called friends!!.

Sounds harsh. Yes it is.

Your comment about " _there's just so much interesting stuff in the qu'ran it seems compared to ggs._" is the most *ludicrous comment* I have heard from a SIKH (*if you are one that is*!!!). 

There is a vast amount of topics on this forum on our Sikh religion. *Sikhism is the faith of the new age!!..*

When I hear comments like yours, I just shake my head and feel sorry for you.. You are one of the people I would clasify as *LAZY*..
Yup sounds harsh. Lazy that you cant get off you backside and do some research on how wonderful our Sikh religion is..Lazy that you want someone to always spoonfeed you with answers.

No wonder there are people who follow blindly any so called "sants" and Baba this baba that.!!

* And by the way its SGGSJ ie "Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji". Show some respect. please.*


----------



## versus (Jul 27, 2006)

kaur-1 said:
			
		

> Looks like you are halfway there being brain washed by your so called friends!!.
> 
> Sounds harsh. Yes it is.
> 
> ...



i may be lazy, but you're definately ignorant. i dont think taking interest in what other religions believe constitutes me as being "brain washed." to be honest with you, being a sikh there are so many questions i can never find the answers for. maybe  i'm not looking in the right place but from what i know the guru grath sahib doesnt talk about the things i asked.


----------



## Anoop (Jul 27, 2006)

lol thats true, no one has been enlightened by being a sikh, and yet so many have by being them selves.  Sikhism is not an act, and is not really a religion. Where did everything come from at the start, guru nanak dev ji, sat there meditated inner self, and bang found that everything is god. Why are we trying to show that we are sikhs kaur ji? Thats what i dont get, with all respect, you always talk about us that we should be sikh, thats showing ego-ism, that means you hate life, you think sikhism is always right. Because your a sikh doesnt mean you are always right. Infact, i dont even think there is such thing as Sikhism in this life, because people treat it as an act or an organisation. Has anyone been enlightened so far? Tell me...

I think the Sikh Gurus were aware of the truth, and people just taken it the wrong way. Sikh gurus were pure concious, thats all in life there is to be learnt, to have pure concious, that means respect everything, religion comes and goes! And yes kaur sister, you are being ignorant. The Sikh gurus were truth and bliss from god. They were one with god, they didnt have to create a religion, Guru nanak didnt even have to create a religion, but guru ji created a religion because there was a time and place for it, it was needed. Religion was what god wanted at that time to settle the differences between muslims and hindus. Guru Nanak dev ji even knew of it, that religion is not needed, but guruji had to because his enlightened experience with god told guru ji to come up with a religion. And Guru Gobind singh ji came up with what the people of india needed to keep them going as the guru knew that these people will never understand pure concious, so they had to carry on the religion. Right now, i think there are so many sikhs, trying to get enlightened, because theres nothing else for them that makes them happy. They get bored, so they decide to make something their everything. Just be yourself in life, be as pure as you can. Dont stick to one thing, otherwise you dont learn in life. Be yourself!!

And what are you talking about! You get too excited, just cos some old people say to you you shouldnt listen to saints and yogis etc you say they are wrong. To many people been telling you too much not to do this, not to do that. They dont knw themselves what they are on about, they dont think before they actually say anything. We dont copy yogis etc, we get ideas from them, right now, do you even feel comfortable of what you are doing kaur ji Tell me? Your saying so much things against other things and just because you follow sikhism you say you are right? WOW! Thats what you call sticking to one thing and not growing!!

Dont think people understand the guru granth sahib ji properly! Sometimes when you are i total bliss you may exagerate things! Just to make people comfortable, because people ask to much and get to many answers

People have religions just to make a character up forthemselves, they are scared that if they just bee themselves life will be hard... thats the problem, its all about showing what you are to people rather then being truthful. Im not saying religion is wrong, im just saying if that is helping you to be who you really are, then carry on, its good, otherwise, if your going to be ignorant about other things, then you are not being truthful and its so obvious your wrong!

Kaur Ji, sister you show to much formalities like all other ignorant people do!

Remember, There Is N Wrong Everything Is Right, As Everything Is God!

The thing is, if to choose a religion, it would be sikhism. Sometimes when you be yourself, there may be problems and you could get lost, therefore religions can help people. But whatever it is, life is god exploring itself. Everything is god, god is the only thing that exists, whatever it is, its god!.

So kaur ji is not wrong and we all have our own way to find god, but dont  be against others and try to understand.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 27, 2006)

" _Why are we trying to show that we are sikhs kaur ji? Thats what i dont get, with all respect, you always talk about us that we should be sikh, thats showing ego-ism, that means you hate life, you think sikhism is always right.
 Because your a sikh doesnt mean you are always right. Infact, i dont even think there is such thing as Sikhism in this life, because people treat it as an act or an organisation. _"

*BECAUSE THIS IS A SIKH FORUM*. Please look up the meaning of being a Sikh in the (latest) Rehat Maryada!
As you dont follow any of the 5k's (from your other msg's), you are by definition not a Sikh. If you did have some of the 5k's it shows that you are  trying to be one at least. 

"_Has anyone been enlightened so far? Tell me..._"

You are lost in your own world. You obiviously neednt read books of Gursikhs life stories or met any Gursikhs (I havent met any too but am reading their books and their lives). Books on Gursikhs such as Bhai Randhir Singh Ji aamong many others.

This shows that you have not BOTHERED to read mine or probably others advice to you.

"_I think the Sikh Gurus were aware of the truth, and people just taken it the wrong way. Sikh gurus were pure concious, thats all in life there is to be learnt, to have pure concious, that means respect everything, religion comes and goes! And yes kaur sister, you are being ignorant. The Sikh gurus were truth and bliss from god. They were one with god, they didnt have to create a religion, Guru nanak didnt even have to create a religion, but guru ji created a religion because there was a time and place for it, it was needed. Religion was what god wanted at that time to settle the differences between muslims and hindus. Guru Nanak dev ji even knew of it, that religion is not needed, but guruji had to because his enlightened experience with god told guru ji to come up with a religion. And Guru Gobind singh ji came up with what the people of india needed to keep them going as the guru knew that these people will never understand pure concious, so they had to carry on the religion. Right now, i think there are so many sikhs, trying to get enlightened, because theres nothing else for them that makes them happy. They get bored, so they decide to make something their everything._"

Waffling on as usual. Like a pendulum. You are definately lost in *"duality*" and have massive "*doubt*" in you. Look up the meaning of "doubt" in the english dictionary.

" _Just be yourself in life, be as pure as you can. Dont stick to one thing, otherwise you dont learn in life. Be yourself!!_"

Hmmm..Its a Sikh Forum. So try and be a good Sikh and pure as a khalsa one day (which I am also trying to achieve). 

"_And what are you talking about! You get too excited, just cos some old people say to you you shouldnt listen to saints and yogis etc you say they are wrong. To many people been telling you too much not to do this, not to do that._"

What people are telling me what?. I dont think I need people to tell me this. It doesnt need a *genius* to work this out. You only need God given common  sense to work it out. Only the strong minded Sikh ie with no doubt in the believe of SGGSJ and Gurbani can in my opinion watch this type of programs of 'this and that baba's' without being brainwashed. In my opinion from your various comments on your believe and Sikhi (again I say *Sikhi because this a Sikh forum site*) I would catergorise you in the lost sheep category.

" _They dont knw themselves what they are on about, they dont think before they actually say anything. We dont copy yogis etc, we get ideas from them, right now, do you even feel comfortable of what you are doing kaur ji Tell me?_"

Actually I know for a fact that I do 'think'  and am quite comfortable with what I am saying.
Why cant you first get ideas from SIKH Gurbani then get ideas from 'this and that baba's'.. 
I say its pure laziness on your part.

"_Your saying so much things against other things and just because you follow sikhism you say you are right? WOW! Thats what you call sticking to one thing and not growing!!"_

Its a Sikh forum site and I am hear to learn more about the meaning of Gurbani, Sikh issues among the many  topics here.

"_Dont think people understand the guru granth sahib ji properly! Sometimes when you are i total bliss you may exagerate things! Just to make people comfortable, because people ask to much and get to many answers_"

I am a Sikh - a learner. I dont think in my life time I will be able to understand all of the sacred gurbani in SGGSJ. I am just a manmukh trying to be a gurmukh. 

"_People have religions just to make a character up forthemselves, they are scared that if they just bee themselves life will be hard... thats the problem, its all about showing what you are to people rather then being truthful. Im not saying religion is wrong, im just saying if that is helping you to be who you really are, then carry on, its good, otherwise, if your going to be ignorant about other things, then you are not being truthful and its so obvious your wrong!_"

Well from your statement(and the similar ones you made previously) you dont believe in religion. So why are you here on this forum giving advice regarding the Sikh religion.!! 
Do you even know the definition of being a Sikh?
I would understand if you were a non-sikh giving an opinion or discussing religion diff's etc..


"_Kaur Ji, sister you show to much formalities like all other ignorant people do!

Remember, There Is N Wrong Everything Is Right, As Everything Is God!_ "

Confused arent you! 

"_The thing is, if to choose a religion, it would be sikhism. Sometimes when you be yourself, there may be problems and you could get lost, therefore religions can help people. But whatever it is, life is god exploring itself. Everything is god, god is the only thing that exists, whatever it is, its god!._"

Start learning and listening to Gurbani and Waheguroo will guide you. Dont be lazy and keep on saying your "be yourself" lines. One has to do some hard work to learn. Its not easy to remember waheguru.

"_So kaur ji is not wrong and we all have our own way to find god, but dont  be against others and try to understand._"

From* Rehras Sahib*:

*Those who have not sought the Sanctuary of the True Guru and the Company of the Holy - cursed are their lives, and cursed are their hopes of life. ||3||

* jo sathigur suran sungath nehee aaeae dhrig jeevae dhrig jeevaas *

**** 
 AwKw jIvw ivsrY mir jwau ] 
aakhaa jeevaa visrai mar jaa-o.
_Chanting it, I live; forgetting it, I die. _
AwKix AauKw swcw nwau ] 
aakhan a-ukhaa saachaa naa-o.
_It is so difficult to chant the True Name. _

***


I am no expert just a manmukh striving to be a gurmukh - a gursikh.


----------



## Anoop (Jul 27, 2006)

lol, no im on this site to share my ideas, cant we all. Ok Kaur ji you are right aswell, im just said your not wrong, im just kinda dissapointed when you think other religions are wrong, i might have said i dont belive in religions, but im just saying, why as a sikh do you discriminae other religions by saying they are wrong? Im not saying religions are wrong, im just saying we need religions but no ones right and no ones wrong, and i dont know why you are getting frustrated, i mean im just saying init.


----------



## dalsingh (Jul 31, 2006)

Versus 

Be careful, brainwashing by Muslims is a fact. Sikhi is beautiful.

Anoop, Sikh scriptures are full of statements that the qazi and mullah have got it wrong, so Kaur isn't saying anything new.

Someone also posted this:
_Please look up the meaning of being a Sikh in the (latest) Rehat Maryada!_

Hang on, where can I see this "new" maryada........I hadn't heard there have been changes to the old one!


----------



## Dimitri (Sep 3, 2006)

Versus asked few questions. Can anybody here answer them from Guru Granth Saheb point of view.
I doubt "be yourself", "brainswashing" "laziness" etc are answers from Guru Granth.
Maybe someone with more understanding of Guru Granth can have a go at this. Plz. So we can learn and thats what we are here for in the first place.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 3, 2006)

Dera Dimitri 


You have very rightly said about the situation above .


I would first lik eto mention that fairy tales whether assosiated with any religion does not solve a purpose and if you really like fary tales nothing could be better than Hindudim I knpw it from Personal experience .
All the tales are meant to motivate the people for something bigger and substantial and in the process they can have real Spitual Experience in  Present ( NOW!)
All these fairy tales in all the religions talk about some future blissful events whether it is throne of God in seventh Heaven or Sawaraga , or heaven and in reality everything exist in Present .
And this is where gurbani comes into picture as it avoids giving you Fairy tales hopes , No matter how big and beautiful the hope is it nver touches realty.

Now about the question my daer friend asked by our dear Versus are quite relevant and are basic to human Psychqe.

And these questions have been dealt manmy many times repeatedly in Gurbani and in the most beautiful ways.

Gurbani Starts with number I ( one ) and right from the beging it resolves the dilema that there is only one SO no inferior , superior , interseting or boring god and also he is the only one that exist .




The most beautiful defination ever encountered of God happen to be opening part of Guru Granth sahib .

* where does the soul come from?
 what happens when you die?

 what is god?
*
ੴ  ਸਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ  ਅਕਾਲ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਅਜੂਨੀ  ਸੈਭੰ  ਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सति नामु करता पुरखु निरभउ निरवैरु अकाल मूरति अजूनी सैभं गुर प्रसादि ॥ 
ik-oNkaar sat naam kartaa purakh nirbha-o nirvair akaal moorat ajoonee saibhaN gur parsaad. 
One Universal Creator God. The Name Is Truth. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying, Beyond Birth, Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace ~ 

There is but one God. True is His Name, creative His personality and immortal His form. He is without fear sans enmity, unborn and self-illumined. By the Guru's grace He is obtained. 


* is there an end of the world?
 where does the world come from?


* ਕੀਤਾ  ਪਸਾਉ  ਏਕੋ  ਕਵਾਉ  ॥ 
कीता पसाउ एको कवाउ ॥ 
keetaa pasaa-o ayko kavaa-o. 
You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word! 

ਤਿਸ  ਤੇ  ਹੋਏ  ਲਖ  ਦਰੀਆਉ  ॥ 
तिस ते होए लख दरीआउ ॥ 
tis tay ho-ay lakh daree-aa-o. 
Hundreds of thousands of rivers began to flow. 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਵਣ  ਕਹਾ  ਵੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
कुदरति कवण कहा वीचारु ॥ 
kudrat kavan kahaa veechaar. 
How can Your Creative Potency be described? 

ਵਾਰਿਆ  ਨ  ਜਾਵਾ  ਏਕ  ਵਾਰ  ॥ 
वारिआ न जावा एक वार ॥ 
vaari-aa na jaavaa ayk vaar. 
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You. 

ਜੋ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਸਾਈ  ਭਲੀ  ਕਾਰ  ॥ 
जो तुधु भावै साई भली कार ॥ 
jo tuDh bhaavai saa-ee bhalee kaar. 
Whatever pleases You is the only good done, 


People tellin g the fairly tales make it appear that Creator /Akal Purakh ?allh is sitting in the throne in some seveth haven and craetion of this universe seems to be work of it .
While Guru Nanak discribe the creation of this world as such a menial /minimal / small effort as compared to his potency that by just one word he created all this .

Further in the same Bani guru Ji tackles this question of When was this earth created . and clearly says even KATEB( which includes KURAN ) is clue less about this . 
Can you really trust such people who tell you that all the faory tail about creation is written in Kuran if even Kuran is clue less.


ਕਵਣਿ  ਸਿ  ਰੁਤੀ  ਮਾਹੁ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਆਕਾਰੁ  ॥ 
कवणि सि रुती माहु कवणु जितु होआ आकारु ॥ 
kavan se rutee maahu kavan jit ho-aa aakaar. 
What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created? 

ਵੇਲ  ਨ  ਪਾਈਆ  ਪੰਡਤੀ  ਜਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਲੇਖੁ  ਪੁਰਾਣੁ  ॥ 
वेल न पाईआ पंडती जि होवै लेखु पुराणु ॥ 
vayl na paa-ee-aa pandtee je hovai laykh puraan. 
The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas. 

ਵਖਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਕਾਦੀਆ  ਜਿ  ਲਿਖਨਿ  ਲੇਖੁ  ਕੁਰਾਣੁ  ॥ 
वखतु न पाइओ कादीआ जि लिखनि लेखु कुराणु ॥ 
vakhat na paa-i-o kaadee-aa je likhan laykh kuraan. 
That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran. 

ਥਿਤਿ  ਵਾਰੁ  ਨਾ  ਜੋਗੀ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਰੁਤਿ  ਮਾਹੁ  ਨਾ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
थिति वारु ना जोगी जाणै रुति माहु ना कोई ॥ 
thit vaar naa jogee jaanai rut maahu naa ko-ee. 
The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season. 

ਜਾ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਸਿਰਠੀ  ਕਉ  ਸਾਜੇ  ਆਪੇ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਸੋਈ  ॥ 
जा करता सिरठी कउ साजे आपे जाणै सोई ॥ 
jaa kartaa sirthee ka-o saajay aapay jaanai so-ee. 
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows. 

ਕਿਵ  ਕਰਿ  ਆਖਾ  ਕਿਵ  ਸਾਲਾਹੀ  ਕਿਉ  ਵਰਨੀ  ਕਿਵ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
किव करि आखा किव सालाही किउ वरनी किव जाणा ॥ 
kiv kar aakhaa kiv saalaahee ki-o varnee kiv jaanaa. 
How can we speak of Him? How can we praise Him? How can we describe Him? How can we know Him? 



Dealin g with the same question Guru Gobind Singh ji Deal sthe same question in evening Prayer in kibXobwc bynqI pwÚ 10 ] cOpeI ]
Kabeo-vaach baent.ee Chaupai


jb audkrK krw krqwrw ]
Jabb ud.karakh kraa Kartaara
j`d prmwqmw audkrK: rcnw dw pswrw, krdw hY,
When the Lord expands His Creation,
pRjw Drq qb dyh Apwrw ]
Par;jaa dh:arat. t.abb d.aeh apaaraa
q`d, quhwfI prjw: lokweI (jIv), keI iksm dI prgt ho jWdI hY[
Then, many types of living beings get created.
jb AwkrK krq ho kbhUM ]
Jabb aakarkh karat. ho kab-hoon:
j`d ikqy AwkrK krdy: sB kuJ imtw idMdy ho,
When You dissolve (Destroy) everything,
qum mY imlq dyh Dr sBhUM ]13]
T.um maae milat. d.eh dh:ar sabhoon:
q`d, swry dyh-DwrI: jIv, quhwfy ivc smw jWdy hn[
Then, all the living beings get absorbed back into You.
jyqy bdn isRsit sB DwrY ]
Jaet.ae bad.an sr;iste sabh dh:aaraae
sMswr ivc ijMny jIv AwauNdy hn,
All the living beings that get created,
Awpu AwpnI bUJ aucwrY ]
Aap aapanee boojh ouchaaraae
hr iek AwpxI smJ Anuswr quhwfy gux gwauNdw hY[
Each one praises You according to its understanding.
qum sBhI qy rhq inrwlm ]
T.um sabh-hee t.ae raht. niraalam
Br, qusIN sB kuJ qoN inrwlm: inrlyp (Al`g), rihMdy ho[
196
But, You stay detached from everything.
jwnq byd Byd Ar Awlm ]14]
Janat. baed bhaed arr aalam
ieh g`l vyd, Byd: gUVH-igAwnI, Aqy Awlm: ivdvwn, jwxdy hn[ (Awlm – ArQ sMswr vI
hY)[
This is known to the Vedas, persons with deep knowledge, and to the scholars.
(Ved – Vedas: ancient religious scriptures of Hindus),
inrMkwr inRibkwr inrlµB ]
Nirankaar Nir;bikaar Nirlan:bh
qusIN SrIr qoN rihq, burweI qoN rihq, inrlMB: Awsry qoN rihq (bymuhqwj), ho[
You are without a form, Pure-Being, and Self-Sufficient (Non-Dependant).
Awid AnIl Anwid AsMB ]
Aad.e aneel anaad.e asan:bh
qusIN SurU qoN ho, rMg rihq (rMg - moh rihq, piv`qr) ho, quhwfy muF dI Kbr nhI, jnm rihq
ho[
You are Primal-Being, free from color (Unattached, Pure-Being), without a
beginning, and without being born (Self-Created).
qw kw mUVH aucwrq Bydw ]
T.aa kaa moor:h; oucharat. bhed.aa
Aqy mUrK auhdy Byd dsdy hn,
And the fools talk of His mysteries,
jw kO Byv n pwvq bydw ]15]
Jaa kaou bhaev na pavat. baed.aa
ik ijsdw Byd vyd nhI pw sky[
Whose secret even the Vedas could not find.



Please Read the full Chaupaee ! This is just part of it .it tackles the above two questionand also your Muslim friends who think they they know all.


Again in the Asaa Di Vaar Guru Nanak JI Tackles the same question again 

ਆਪੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਆਪੁ ਸਾਜਿਓ ਆਪੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਰਚਿਓ ਨਾਉ ॥
आपीन्है आपु साजिओ आपीन्है रचिओ नाउ ॥
aapeenHai aap saaji-o aapeenHai rachi-o naa-o.
He Himself created Himself; He Himself assumed His Name.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]Page 463, Line 4
ਦੁਯੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਸਾਜੀਐ ਕਰਿ ਆਸਣੁ ਡਿਠੋ ਚਾਉ ॥
दुयी कुदरति साजीऐ करि आसणु डिठो चाउ ॥
duyee kudrat saajee-ai kar aasan ditho chaa-o.
Secondly, He fashioned the creation; seated within the creation, He beholds it with delight.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]Page 463, Line 5
ਦਾਤਾ ਕਰਤਾ ਆਪਿ ਤੂੰ ਤੁਸਿ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਪਸਾਉ ॥
दाता करता आपि तूं तुसि देवहि करहि पसाउ ॥
daataa kartaa aap tooN tus dayveh karahi pasaa-o.
You Yourself are the Giver and the Creator; by Your Pleasure, You bestow Your Mercy.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]Page 463, Line 5
ਤੂੰ ਜਾਣੋਈ ਸਭਸੈ ਦੇ ਲੈਸਹਿ ਜਿੰਦੁ ਕਵਾਉ ॥
तूं जाणोई सभसै दे लैसहि जिंदु कवाउ ॥
tooN jaano-ee sabhsai day laisahi jind kavaa-o.
You are the Knower of all; You give life, and take it away again with a word.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]Page 463, Line 5
ਕਰਿ ਆਸਣੁ ਡਿਠੋ ਚਾਉ ॥੧॥
करि आसणु डिठो चाउ ॥१॥
kar aasan ditho chaa-o. ||1||
Seated within the creation, You behold it with delight. ||1||
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]  

* where does the soul come from?
 what happens when you die?


Soul comes from god and essense has the qualities of God himself and in various life forms it gets associate d with egoic action or ego body which make its journey in the creation and it ends with the end of ego and the soul ends up again in to the creator himself

It is the simplest way I could explian you .If you want I could try to write further 


Dear Friend I would request do spend some time readinh and understanding Gurbani and surely with Akals Will you appreciate the completeness and Beauty of it !


Thnks 


Jatinder Singh*


----------



## roopsidhu (Sep 3, 2006)

I think Dimitiri is right
We are not discussing the facts like gursikhs in this forum. WE ARE JUST  trying to win a point . The discussion in the sense of gurbani is "goshtee"
and for goshtee there are certain ruleswhich are not being followed by many writers.
What is new Raht Mariyada ? Does rehat mariyada keep changing ? who changes it ? For any sikh who is obeying the hukam " guru maniyo granth" Only and the only rehat mariyada is to follow the teachings of SGGS ji. If we are still looking for changing rehat mariyadas then we are not following the hukam Guru maniyo granth. Yes one thing is nondisputable and final that Gurbani (SGGS ji) is the great truth, great way of life, great master, great study of life and god. Being sikhs its our duty to follow the message of gurbani but does gurbani states that all other religons are wrong? Does gurbani advise us to devide the humanity on religeous or caste basis? Does not gurbani teaches us "ek noor tey sabh jag upjiya, Kaun Bhaley kaun mandey" ? Then how we can say that other religons are wrong or other persons are wrong. Gurbani is totally against creating the religeous boundries. Gurbani is all about betterment of the entire society and Naam Simran. Gurbani is all about creation of a better society like " begam pura sehar ko nao, dookh andoh nahi tis thaao". Our discussions in these forums should be to unite the humanity, not to divide the humanity. Gurbani advises us not to give the wounds but to heal the wounds. Lets be true sikhs and start thinking like sikhi way.
Bhul chuk maaf


----------



## Vinster (May 2, 2022)

kaur-1 said:


> Looks like you are halfway there being brain washed by your so called friends!!.
> 
> Sounds harsh. Yes it is.
> 
> ...


All the saints in the ggs WERE sants and babas of their time. The world will continue to change.  New ideas will come. New messiahs will come whether you believe or not.


----------



## wajinder (May 3, 2022)

versus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just had a conversation with my two muslim friends about religion and life and god and all of that stuff. And I have to admit that a lot of the stuff they were talking about made a lot of sense to me. It seemed like they had a lot of answers to things like, what happens when you die? etc. I was wondering if sikhism has answers like that, to questions such as
> 
> ...


interesting
But Gurbani rejects the idea of Heaven and hell,
in fact the idea of soul is non-existent ... its all MUNN - memory or accurately consciousness.
If anyone KNOWS whats after death THAT IS THE BIGGEST LIE - including the 72 virgins.
no one in the world has ever died and came back alive to tell you the tale of after life. PERIOD
Muslims bury the dead in hope on judgement day, because they believe all will be brought alive and thats why Guru nanak dismissed in asa ki vaar...SGGS page 466
The clay of the muslim's (grave) ends up (in the hands) of the pot-maker.
Pots and bricks are fashioned from it and it cries out as it burns (in a baking furnace),
the (poor) clay burns continuously and weeps when the fiery coals fall upon it (as if it is burning in hell).
(n.b. Islam faith prohibits cremation of a corpse, and believes in resurrection of the buried on Judgement day.)
Nanak (says), the Creator who initiated this cause and affect;
He alone knows (where the departed goes in the hereafter).


----------



## wajinder (May 3, 2022)

drkhalsa said:


> Dera Dimitri
> 
> 
> You have very rightly said about the situation above .
> ...


firstly beanti chaupai is NOT GURBANi thats why its not there in SGGS - only the contents of SGGS is called gurbani ... period. The idea of soul is non-existent a more accurate interpretation of Atma = consciousness. there is no such thing as soul coming in or exiting - these are vedantic and poojario thought that are totally rejected by gurbani.


----------



## swarn bains (May 4, 2022)

did your muslim friends tell you; if you remember God you will get hooran. so if you are interested in hooran follow your friends. by the way it is in quran, it is not a lie, go and tell them brother


----------



## swarn bains (May 6, 2022)

further to my answer about your muslim friends. they did not tell you that if you remember allah you will meet hooran. so it might make you happy
next quaran says  if you remember God then when you divide the property of the dead man. this is how it goes. he has a wife , a son and a daughter. the property division is 2/3 goes to the son, 1/6 goes to              daughter, 1/6.th goes to wife. what a justice in a religious scripture. it is more like administrative book.
the third one is if you remember God there will be canals and gardens growing in desert of middle east. because nothing grows there. so entice the public. i am writing this by reading in the quran the urdu translation which i have. if you need more information call me, at the same time ask these questions to your friends. by the way i have sggs and have been reading it for the last 50 years. it only talks about straightening your mind through guru's teaching and following human code of conduct. there is no wishy washy story in it. this is the only scripture which guides hwo to become godly. i have most of the scriptures. none has any guidance. they are all for men only not for women whave the same life.


----------



## ravneet_sb (May 7, 2022)

versus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just had a conversation with my two muslim friends about religion and life and god and all of that stuff. And I have to admit that a lot of the stuff they were talking about made a lot of sense to me. It seemed like they had a lot of answers to things like, what happens when you die? etc. I was wondering if sikhism has answers like that, to questions such as
> 
> ...


Sat Sri Akaal,

Versus Ji,

What are responses to questions
where does the soul come from?
what happens when you die?
is there an end of the world?
where does the world come from?
what is god?
etc.

Hope to get receive share understanding of these questions. It will be seeking experience.

All questions makes one curious, and One will connect the universal order of happening events.


----------



## swarn bains (May 18, 2022)

where does the soul come from?
what happens when you die?
is there an end of the world?
where does the world come from?
what is god?.
sir i had jumped the gun and answered your question illogically. sorry about that
where the soul comes from.
according to what understand reading sggs. it say when the pregnancy takes place the soul enters the body.( according to sggs the soul is God which is omnipresent.)
when one dies the soul flies away
when one takes birth which includes the entire universe and is visible or felt will die. every thing has its own life span. everything will not die at the same time but at its own time of death
as Nanak said God sat in the dark for 36 ages. ਅਰਬਦ ਨਰਬਦ ਧੰਦੂਕਾਰਾ
then he or she worshipped the inner hidden power and came into existenc. the with one word he created the universe.  Kabir says there God, who created the universe and bestows salvation, there guru who knows the way to divinity. so he say worship both. now i will be interested to know whaat the muslim brothers told you.


----------

